# Mk3 cycle rack recommendations



## Redeef (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi,

I'm looking for options for transporting my bike. I don't really fancy taking the wheel off and cramming it inside the car!

Any suggestions?


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

Audi make a roof rack for the mk3 tt/tts/ttrs which you can mount bike trays to. Also, the suction cup clamps are used by some. Other than having a tow bar custom made, I don't think there are any off the shelf options for hitch mounted racks, unfortunately.


----------



## Redeef (Apr 30, 2018)

BauhauTTS said:


> Audi make a roof rack for the mk3 tt/tts/ttrs which you can mount bike trays to. Also, the suction cup clamps are used by some. Other than having a tow bar custom made, I don't think there are any off the shelf options for hitch mounted racks, unfortunately.


I've seen the suction cups racks... I'd be interested to hear from someone who uses them. I'd be scared stiff of panel/paint damage from the bikes movement from vibrations/flexing!?


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Just buy the official roof rack, it is a t bar design and will accommodate any bike rack eg Thule. Avoid the Audi bike racks, they are crap...


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Its always going to be less faff just taking the front wheel off and putting the bike into a cheap bike bag than mucking about with roof bars that howl in the wind even when no bike is on it. I'd always rather my bike(s) were safely locked in the car than on the roof.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

ianle said:


> Its always going to be less faff just taking the front wheel off and putting the bike into a cheap bike bag than mucking about with roof bars that howl in the wind even when no bike is on it. I'd always rather my bike(s) were safely locked in the car than on the roof.


 A bike in the boot is fine but where do you put your luggage? :lol:


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

gAgNiCk said:


> ianle said:
> 
> 
> > Its always going to be less faff just taking the front wheel off and putting the bike into a cheap bike bag than mucking about with roof bars that howl in the wind even when no bike is on it. I'd always rather my bike(s) were safely locked in the car than on the roof.
> ...


On the roof


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Your luggage is packed around your bike to keep it safe and scratch free!


----------



## Redeef (Apr 30, 2018)

Thanks guys, I think it'll be a thick blanket to protect both car interior and the bike... with the front wheel off!


----------

